# ¿Te gusta el fitness?



## anthony123 (Jun 1, 2010)

He abierto esta ventana para compartir experiencias de todos aquellos electrónicos apasionados (me incluyo) a los que también les gusta el fitness (en todas sus modalidades: médicas, estéticas, deportivas, profesional, amateur, etc)

Mi caso se afinca más sobre el lado médico-estético, soy descendiente de una familia medianamente recurrente ante casos de presión alta y colesterol. Hasta el momento he logrado cambiar mi vida por completo sin caer en efectos "YO-YO" o de fuerte desánimo:llevar pequeños cambios en la rutina repercuten de forma asombrosa. Antes no podia ni con 2 lagartijas o guindarme para hacer una dominada 

Mis metas actuales son las de bajar mi % (van ya perdidos 8Kg de GRASA en 5 meses) y marcar un poco más, luego veré-

Espero vuestros comentarios.
Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2010)

Pues antes tenia una campaña interna de *NO AL LOS EJERCICIOS*, pero desde que me diagnosticaron varios problemas en la columna me toca hacerlos y no me ha ido tan mal, ahora los sigo practicando ademas de hacer otros ejercicios para definir musculatura, aunque llego a mi casa sintiendo que me voy a desarmar =( el resultado final es satisfactorio...


----------



## AlfredoB (Jun 4, 2010)

Viva el bodybuilding!


----------



## Dano (Jun 4, 2010)

Prefiero una milanesa con fritas....


Saludos

PD: peso 69kg 1.74 de altura... (Gordito no estamos...)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Prefiero una milanesa con fritas....
> 
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Claro claro,. Ahí vamos, Ahí vamos... Cuando nos estanquemos en el camino (de la comida) Ya veremos si entrenamos un poco XD 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 5, 2010)

soy alergico al deporte, no se cuanto peso ni cuanto mido pero no me considero gordo, que diablos *¡¡gordos los osos!!*


----------



## ivans69 (Jun 5, 2010)

yo antes decia: eso de harcer ejercicio que tiene de entretenido??
y no se como fue que me entre a todo esto, ahora ya con dos dias que no vaya al gimnasio me siento de la jodida jejeje, la verdad ahora me gusta como me veo lo unico malo es que tuve que dejar de comer muchas cosas que me encantaban, pero pues ya que


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 5, 2010)

hago lo que me gusta, tanto en la comida como en el ejercicio, me gusta correr en bicicleta y lo hago seguido pero lo hago por gusto no por la imagen, ya que despues de eso le entro a los de pastor je je


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 5, 2010)

Que no les gusta jugar futbol es un ejercicio recreativo y competitivo!!!!

Futbol


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 5, 2010)

no ............


----------



## gmz (Jun 5, 2010)

Soy un tipo rellenito, porque me encanta la comida , pero junto con los estudios, practico Judo 2-3 veces/semana, voy al gimnasio de pesas igual que Judo y por lo menos una vez a la semana salgo a correr. El ejercicio en las artes marciales, en especial las competitivas es muy completo, se trabajan músculos que antes ni sabia que tenia, jaja. Estas actividades las practico por el estado físico, me gusta sentirme capaz y con energías. Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> PD: peso 69kg 1.74 de altura... (Gordito no estamos...)


Tenemos la misma estatura, a cambio yo si estoy "pesadito"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cuando pequeño (12 - 14 años de edad) llegué a practicar boxeo durante 2 años, y vaya que es un deporte muy exigido (¡bah!, igual que todos los deportes), y uno que otro maratón en bicicleta. Hasta los 16 años hacía ejercicio en casa.  Después de eso, no hice mas nada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... aunque quisiera retomar un poco la a*c*titud.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jun 7, 2010)

Pues si!.. es bastante bueno ir al gimnacio, construir tu templo! jejeje...
Hace como 4 años que deje de ser constante con el ejercicio, y ahorita soy un llenito no tan feliz!...  

Pero siempre hace falta!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> soy alergico al deporte, no se cuanto peso ni cuanto mido pero no me considero gordo, que diablos *¡¡gordos los osos!!*



Lo que se le ve de "Gordo" a los osos, es puro *Músculo*.


----------

